# Invention / Idea Help



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello all,

I just moved to Dubai from the States few weeks ago. 

Recently i came up with an invention Idea so i filed for a patent and started looking for financial aid to manufacture it.

Unfortunately, its impossible to get any financing in the states nowadays without having any company history. 

I wonder if there are any organizations or funds that specialize in helping new inventions ideas come to life here in Dubai or UAE in general.

Would really appreciate your help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I only know of organisatiosn that help Emiratis. A new expat will not get government backing, nor are any banks likely to help either. 
-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

PeaceDude said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just moved to Dubai from the States few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Thats a good question. I would assume it really depends on how much control or percentage the venture capital group would be getting in return. I would never invest in someone's idea in another country whom I might later on have to sue based on their laws versus my own or vice versa. 

Elphaba might have some resources you can investigate but first Id suggest you make sure you know how much % youre willing to part with as the last thing any excited inventor needs is someone taking control of your idea and turning it into something else or buying you out, etc, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

*what is Elphaba?*

Thanks guys, i will keep looking....what is Elphaba?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PeaceDude said:


> Thanks guys, i will keep looking....what is Elphaba?


Have you not read the posts above?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

PeaceDude said:


> Thanks guys, i will keep looking....what is Elphaba?


I take it your invention has nothing to do with eyesight?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

lol. Elphaba is one of the forum moderators.  
She deals with financial-related issues. 

Cheers man.


----------



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

*loool...*



pamela0810 said:


> I take it your invention has nothing to do with eyesight?


no it just improve ur ability to notice things...imagine how i used to be like before


----------



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

elphaba, where r u baby???? can u help me???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh dude! You do NOT call Elphaba baby! As a matter of fact, do not call anyone on this forum baby!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh oh....

hang on let me go get my popcorn


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

oh this thread is awesome, how did i miss this one!

you can PM me your idea btw if i like it i will finance you.


----------



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

r u jealous baby?


----------



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

oh...sorry MR financier.....previous comment was to pamela who told me not to baby any baby 

in a good way, why should i trust you with the idea??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why on earth would Jander be jealous of your inventions?!


----------



## PeaceDude (Nov 28, 2010)

pamela, stop hatting, start participating


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PeaceDude said:


> elphaba, where r u baby???? can u help me???


Well honey, that's like a totally awsome question, but the second post in this thread was from me, with the correct answer.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

is your invention an algorithm that trolls various message boards across the internet at the same time? if this is an actual test of the idea i must say it seems to be half-working.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow y'all! Dude's like, totally served y'all!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Wow y'all! Dude's like, totally served y'all!


Are you typing in Texan for Jynx's benefit? Does that count as English? And maybe our new fool should be told off for using text speak?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Well honey, that's like a totally awsome question, but the second post in this thread was from me, with the correct answer.


Bam :boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was having a Britney Spears moment there!  All gone now phew!


----------

